# Frank Die Duitser(Honorary South African)



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Nou toe.

So kom alle goeie dinge tot 'n end.

Frank het my gister uit Kaapstad gebel. Hy was besig om vir die Blou Bulle te skree!!!

Hulle vlieg more (Maandag) vroeg terug Duitsland toe. Ek gaan nie veel uit praat oor die jag nie. Hy moet maar self kom vertel wat hy aangejaag het.

Jammer my planne het nie uit gewerk om saam te kon gaan hierdie jaar nie. Meskien volgende jaar.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Nou toe.
> 
> So kom alle goeie dinge tot 'n end.
> 
> ...


Ek kan nie wag nie. Het nogal die ou gemis. Hoop hy het klomp stories.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Ek kan nie wag nie. Het nogal die ou gemis. Hoop hy het klomp stories.


Also I am in Germay crazy about his bowhunting success.:tongue:
Hopefully his "dreams and wishes" came true and he could achieve what he was hunting for.
I think I will hear and for sure we will read about it beginning of next week.
Always good hunting guys.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

It will be good to have the old chap back, cant wait what he has to tell.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hoop hy het die WP Bulls game geniet daar in Kaapstad.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello mates,

I am back since yesterday at 12:00 in the night.
My hunting was successful, 1 Ostrich, 1 Blesbock ( probably new SCI world record ) 1 Nyala and a black Springbock ( with a rifle at 150 meter, this was my first rifle shoot ever ).
But the best was at saturday when I saw the Blou Bulle. I was two weeks at a farm ( cat country ), this was hard for a Bulle fan:wink:

A better report later with pictures, I need a little bit time to load and collect all my pictures.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Frank welcome back mate we mised you go and of load and get those picks on regards Hendrik


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I had some bad luck in the couple of weeks and this runs now further. Can not load the pictures from my camera. I must wait that my 14 years old son give my his help:embara:

Here the first one of my Blesbock ( this is from CD )

View attachment 275717


This was a shoot from a elevated blind by moving animal, for this reason the shoot is high in the back. One centimeter far from the spine but the animal was down after 80 meter.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hey Frank! Good to have you back, well done on the fine trophies, now show us some more pictures!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi buddy, good to hear and see you are back.
Nice ASAT camo, by the way.
Congratulations on the trophies.:wink:
I think we have to have a couple of beers :darkbeer:
together with your hunting stories and adventures very soon.:tongue:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Now I load the trophy pictures from camera.

First my Ostrich, taken with a head shoot.

View attachment 275720


And here my Nyala, taken with a double lung shoot.

View attachment 275721


----------



## eifelsau (Feb 10, 2006)

*Waidmannsheil*

Hei Franky,

das sieht nach viel Waidmannsheil aus.

Den Strauss haste erwürgt, gib's zu :wink:

Wir hören uns noch 

Grüße


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here some pictures more with my impressions from a lovely time in you country.

First a lechwe family by dinner.

View attachment 275755


View attachment 275756


Then a nyala what came every day in.

View attachment 275758


A takbok at the bait, I shoot em only with my camera:wink:

View attachment 275757


And last but not least the clever gemsbok group, I stalk em four days but unfortunately without success:embara:

View attachment 275759


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here also two pictures from Witsand, where the Brede goes into the ocean, this pictures are taken by a distance from around 15 to 20 meters. By this experience we had this animals suddenly under our boat and must drive very quick to the rear.
My wife was not happy as I said I will shoot so a big animal to take a shoulder mount:wink:

View attachment 275762


View attachment 275763


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Great pics, Frank.:thumbs_up

Congrats on the trophies - will make a nice mount in your living room
Your wife will love them!!!!!!!! :icon_1_lol: :set1_punch:

Thanks for sharing.:smile:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Great photo's Frank. I am very happy you had a successful hunt. And thanks for sharing. I see you dropped that big chicken first time out. Great shot. How did you get it to keep it's head still?:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Great photo's Frank. I am very happy you had a successful hunt. And thanks for sharing. I see you dropped that big chicken first time out. Great shot. How did you get it to keep it's head still?:wink:


This was realy a different shoot, every time the bird goes down to the water and came up for a second. I aimed at the place where the head was up and by his next looked I spend him a Cassius Clay KO that he stand still. My next arrow penetrate him trough both legs and chest. I was not sure where the lung was, because this is not the same place as by a mammal.
Hermann Jonker ( he stay also at this farm ) was very surprised at my kind of ostrich hunting:wink:
Here a picture of my black springbok for our braai, unfortunately no " hot nut " was with me to bring the meat at home.

View attachment 275846


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice picks frank Looks like you had a jol


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Great to have you back on A.T mate. Thanks for sharing your fotos with us.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*My revenge*

Hello guys 

Before you take a look at the picture below I must tell a short story about this Trophy picture.
On the picture is my hunting friend over four years Sven.
One evening I sat on the toilet and read a brochure about mammals anatomy and was in full concentration about this booklet and did my job, my best hunting mate Sven threw a cracker at the toilet. By the severe explosion I was so frightened that I jumped next to the toilet border. All the other people around the camp fire laughed for this effect of the cracker. After this joke from my friend I swore him revenge.
And here is my revenge.

View attachment 276198


----------

